# Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin Jacqueline und neu hier.

Wir wollen im April unseren ersten Teich anlegen, Form ist zwar noch nicht ganz so klar.
Aber wir wissen schon, dass es ca. 8000 Liter fassen und 1.50 m tief werden, da wir auf jeden Fall Fische halten möchten.

Mir stellen sich jetzt zwei Fragen:

1. Wollen wir einen Bachlauf (ca 80 cm hoch und 20 cm breit) haben, zuerst haben wir gehört, dass die Pumpe vom Filter aureicht um beides zu speisen, danach das gegenteil, nämlich das man noch eine Pumpe braucht. 

2. Wollten wir den Bachlauf das ganze Jahr über laufen lassen, damit der Teich nicht komplett zu friert.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps und ratschläge


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacqueline,
erstmal willkommen im Teichforum.
An welchen Filter und Pumpe hast du denn gedacht?
Generell kann man schon mal sagen, dass du mit einem Druckfilter die Option hast den Bachlauf zu speisen - der Rücklauf vom Filter zum Teich geht durch den Bachlauf - auch wenn der höher liegt als dein Filter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Nori,

wir wollten aus dem Baumarkt einen für 15 m³ nehmen (3 Kammer mit UV) oder ist das zu wenig?


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Ich denke da gibts Verständnisprobleme:
3-Kammern deutet nicht auf einen Druckfilter hin - ein Druckfilter hat immer einen Tonnenform.
Im Baumarkt kauft man sowas nicht - da gibts zahlreiche bessere Adressen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Nori,

Wo kann ich denn sowas am besten kaufen?
wohne in Nordthüringen und da gibt es nur einen Fressnapf wo ich noch nachfragen könnte 

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Sveni (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,

ersteinmal ein Servus nach Thüringen!

Druckfilter gibt es z.B. hier http://www.amazon.de/Klarpressure-Liter-Teichfilter-Druckfilter-Selbstreinigung/dp/B001UK8FEW

Die entsprechende Pumpe wirst du dort auch finden!

Vom Druckfilter aus kannst du den Bachlauf speisen und von dort direkt zurück in den Teich.
Somit reicht eine Pumpe, die allerdings dann durchlaufen muß.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Nori,

hab mir das jetzt mal angesehen und mich für einen Druckfilter für 15.000 L (mit fischbesatz) entschieden.

Aber da stellen sich mir trotzdem noch zwei Fragen, die du mir vielleicht auch beantworten kannst:

1. Kann man den dann auch im Winter laufen lassen? und 
2. Wie sieht das mit dem Uwälzen aus, wieviel Teichwasser in einer Stunde??? 

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Sveni,

vielen Dank, das ist in etwa der gleiche Filter, den mir auch Nori empfohlen hat.


----------



## Sveni (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,

beim Filterkauf, oder Selbstbau ist es wichtig, das entsprechende Teichvolumen und den Besatz zu berücksichtigen.

Ein einmal gekaufter Filter, der knapp für´s Teichvolumen  ausgerechnet wurde, kann nach einer Paarungssaison von Goldi´s und Co schon wieder um einiges zu klein sein.

Also lieber zweimal rechnen und alles korrekt planen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Sveni,

aber kann ein Filter auch zu groß sein? Bzw. die Pumpe dafür?

Ist es nicht zu viel, wenn jede Stunde das komplette Teichwasser gefiltert wird oder genau richtig???

Und kann ich den Filter und Bachlauf im Winter laufen lassen?

Fragen über fragen ...


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Wenn du den besagten Filter ins Auge gefast hast, würde ich dir die 6500-er Pumpe dazu empfehlen.
Und nimm ruhig einen 1,5" Schlauch - hier würde ich dir aber zu einem Oase-Schlauch raten - den gibts rel. günstig im Ebay.
Übern Winter würde ich persönlich (!) den Filter ausschalten und im Haus einwintern - dann lieber eine kleine Luftsprudelpumpe (kostet etwa 30 € komplett) betreiben - die benötigt auch wesentlich weniger Strom als die Filterpumpe.
Diesen Druckfilter kannst du aber auch fast ganz eingraben - wenn du dann noch eine isolierente Ummantelung mit eingräbst und im Winter das verbleibende Teil mit Styrophor etc. abdeckst, spricht eigentlich nichts gegen einen Ganzjahresbetrieb.

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacqueline !

Herzlich Willkommen !




Shiva88 schrieb:


> 2. Wollten wir den Bachlauf das ganze Jahr über laufen lassen, damit der Teich nicht komplett zu friert....




das ist so nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht !

im Winter wird zuerst die Luft kalt 
dh. der Bachlauf friert zuerst ein 

im besten Fall der Druckfilter gleich hinterher 
im Schlimmsten Fall läuft das Wasser übers Eis solange bis der Teich leer ist 

das mit den 1,5 m ist löblich 

bedenke auch :
dh. bei senkrechten Wänden könnte der Teich z.B 4m *1,325m groß sein 

bei einem stabilen Böschungswinkel von 35° muß der Teich mindesten 4,4m breit sein um in der Spitze 1,5m zu erreichen 

steilere Wände sollten "ausgehärtet" oder befestigt werden

ein Trichterförmiger Teich mit einem ø von 4,5m hätte ca 8000l 

da gibt es aber kein nutzbares Wasservolumen mehr in der Tiefe !

ich will sagen , für eine Tiefe von 1,5m sind 8000l nicht viel .


dabei war von sogenannten Pflanzstufen noch gar nicht die Rede 


mfG


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

@ Nori: Danke für diese vielen sehr hilfreichen Infos 

@ Karsten: Wir wollten ersten ein GFK-Becken mit 5000 L kaufen, ca. 3,53 lang und 2,40 breit und 1,40 m tief.
Dies hatte aber nur drei Flavchwasserzonen a 80x30 cm und steilwände. Das fand ich dann nicht so prickelnd ...

Jetzt wollen wir eine L-Form machen, wobei die Flachwasserzone nur der "Unterstrich des L" sein soll (ca 2x1,5m), wenn du verstehst was ich meine?
Der rest sollte mit einer Zone von ca 2 - 3 m² mit einer tiefe von 80 - 100 cm für die __ Wasserähre und die 1,50 m zone sein. Welche größen genau wird sich erst beim Modelieren feststellen lassen. Insgesamt wird er wahrscheinlich auf eine länge von 4,5 bis 5 m und einer Breite (der senkrechtstrich) von 3 bis 3,5 m kommen. Deshalb sind die 8000 L nur eine grobe schätzung. 
Was meinst du mit "ausgehärtet oder befestigt"

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,

der Filter ist selten zu groß und sollte auch die nächste Generation berücksichtigen.
Bei den Angaben zum Teichvolumen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, es heißt da immer "bis zu"
Das ist dann der Maximalwert bei dem alles gut gehen könnte, ist aber nicht der optimale Wert.

Der Filter sollte auf den jeweiligen Teich angepasst sein. Volumen, Besatz, Fütterung ...
Du planst ja auch Fische einzusetzen, daher ist anzuraten von dem ungünstigsten Fall bei der Auslegung auszugehen.
Wird das Wasser effektiv alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter gepumpt, bis du auf der sicheren Seite.
Dazu passend einen Druckfilter zu finden scheint mit nicht ganz einfach, da die Angaben meist geschönt sind.

Den Bachlauf über den ganzen Winter laufen zu lassen ist nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
Die Auskühlung ist da sehr hoch. Die Filterung ist aber dann auch nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Sveni (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> aber kann ein Filter auch zu groß sein? niemals Bzw. die Pumpe dafür? jaaaa
> Ist es nicht zu viel, wenn jede Stunde das komplette Teichwasser gefiltert wird oder genau richtig??? genau richtig!!!



Hallo Jacky,

also wenn ich hier im Forum alle Fachbeiträge richtig verstanden habe, kann der Fliter, bzw. dessen Gesamtvolumen nicht groß genug sein.

Manche meinen sogar dass das Filtervolumen ca. 10% des Teichvolumen sein sollte. Das wären also bei dir rund 800l nur das Filtervolumen. 
Aber keine Panik, es geht mit etwas Aufwand, Technik und den richtigen Info´s hier aus dem Forum  auch ´ne Nummer kleiner.

Aber ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen...Sobald die Nimmersatten Koi´s ins Spiel kommen, erhöht sich der Aufwand um ein vielfaches.
Solange sie noch klein sind, mag das die ersten 2-3 Jahre vielleicht funktionieren, aber dann ist rucki-zucki Filter iund Teich zu klein.

Wenn du wirklich die bunten Japaner möchtest, dann überede deinen Schatz zu mindestens 10.000l - 15.000l Wasser im Teich und einem Filter mit wenigtens 2x 250l Volumen und einer gescheiten Grobabscheidung. 

Der Aufwand lohnt sich! Versprochen

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ulli (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

Druckfilter würde ich nur im Notfall nehmen, die sind meist schwer zu reinigen und wenn ich unter dem Link von Sveni schon "selbstreinigend" lese...  Selbst mit Rückspülung wird der Filter irgendwann zum Güllefaß. Zumal wenn der Filter eingegraben ist, dann kriecht man auf allen Vieren um den Filter und versucht kopfüber den Schmodder da rauszubekommen (Ablauf ist ja dann nicht möglich, wel unter der Erde).

Ich hatte mal den hier http://www.amazon.de/Komplettset-Teichfilter-36Watt-Clear-Control/dp/B003GCNADI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327006999&sr=8-1

Der lief genau 3 Monate....

Ich würde wenn es irgendwie geht einen Durchlauffilter nehmen und den "oben" am Bachlauf positionieren. Die sind leichter zu reinigen und zu erweitern... Und die Erweiterung kommt meist gaaanz schnell 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,
wenn du doch den Platz von mind. 3X4m hast, könntest du mit ein wenig anderer Planung durchaus ein schönes Plätzchen für Koi schaffen.
Dann sollte der Teich deutlich tiefer und mit weniger Flachwasserzonen ausgestaltet werden.
Die Filtertechnik wird auch auf die anderen Anforderungen passen müssen.

Es werden dann weniger Pflanzen darin wachsen. Auch einige Teichbewohner, die sich sonst ansiedeln, werden sich andere Teiche suchen. 
Diese benötigen zum Leben flache Bereiche und Schwebstoffe im Wasser.

Ich hatte auch viele Pflanzen, heimische Teichbewohner und wenig Filtertechnik. Der war toll und einiges vermisse ich nun.

Die verfressenen bunten Fische, werden aber sehr zutraulich. 

Entscheide dich für eine Lösung und setze die dann konsequent um.
Die Umbauten nachher sind aufwändig.


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Guten morgen und vielen Dank für die Ratschläge 

Wir haben uns jetzt doch entschieden auf __ Shubunkin und Sarasa umzusteigen und Später, wenn unsere Kinder aus dem haus sind, diesen Bereich auf Koi umzustellen 

@ Ulli:

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, es hatten schon mehrere Gute Erfahrungen mit den Druckfiltern, aber ich möchte nicht alle 3 Monate einen neuen kaufen


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,
bei Koi spricht alles gegen einen Druckfilter - ansonsten kannst du schon darauf zurückgreifen.
Du kannst das Teil auch so im Boden einlassen, dass du es im Wartungsfall rausnehmen kannst - du sollst das Gehäuse ja nicht einbetoniern.
Ich würde dir den Druckfilter aber nur unter deiner Vorgabe mit dem Bachlauf empfehlen und wenn keine Möglichkeit besteht einen normalen Durchflussfilter an der Bachmündung zu positionieren.
Ein großer Nachteil des DF ist, das du keine Vorfiltration davorschalten kannst (meines Wissens gibt es einen Druck-Vorfilter, der kostet aber ein Vermögen).
Flexibler, auch im Hinblick auf eine spätere Erweiterung ist ein normaler Durchflussfilter - am besten gleich mit einem Siebfilter (hier wäre das Compactsieve für 200 € empfehlenswert) vorgeschaltet.
Der finanzielle Auwand würde im optimalen Fall wie folgt aussehen.
Pumpe (6500-8000 L/h) ca. 80,- €
UVC-Klärer (36 Watt oder 55 Watt) ca. 80 €
Compactsieve ca. 200,-€
Durchlauffilter ca. 130,-

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo Jacqueline !
> 
> das ist so nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht !
> 
> ...



Ich dachte immer, das fliessendes Wasser nicht friert?


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Nori schrieb:


> Pumpe (6500-8000 L/h) ca. 80,- €
> UVC-Klärer (36 Watt oder 55 Watt) ca. 80 €
> Compactsieve ca. 200,-€
> Durchlauffilter ca. 130,-
> ...



Das sind ja fast 500 € 

So viel wollten wir eig. nicht für den Filter ausgeben ...

Ich schätze mal, dass wir es dann erstmal mit dem Druckfilter ausprobieren, da ja auch mehrere gute Erfahrungen damit hatten und wir dafür extra einen Schacht eingeplant haben. Auch wenn wir viell. nächstes Jahr festellen, dass dieser nicht reicht, aber das Risiko ist doch bei einem ausreichend großen gering, oder?


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Wie gesagt das stellt die momentane "optimale" Lösung (in Bezug Preis/Leistung) dar - du kannst auch den Compactsieve erstmal weglassen - deine Standzeit wird sich halt dann wieder verkürzen.
Aber prinzipiell solltest du mal überlegen, ob nicht diese Variante mit dem Durchlauffilter auch zu realisieren ist.
Übrigens:
Hast du dir auch Gedanken über die Folgekosten gemacht - Stromkosten (etwa 100 € sind das bestimmt pro Saison bzw. Jahr eher noch mehr), Futter, Wasser für Teilwasserwechsel, auch Filtermedien verschleissen und müssen erneuert werden  etc.)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Nori schrieb:


> du kannst auch den Compactsieve erstmal weglassen - deine Standzeit wird sich halt dann wieder verkürzen.



Was meinst du damit, dass sich die standzeit verkürzt?


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Die Zeit zwischen den Reinigungsintervallen.
Das CS ist ein feiner, gebogener Edelstahl-Spaltsieb in einem Gehäuse - er holt Grobschmutz aus dem Wasser, der normalerweise sonst deinen Filter zusetzt.
Das CS selbst wird je nach Verschmutzung per Hand gereinigt - ich reinige ihn 2-3 mal die Woche - Aufwand 30 Sekunden!
Einen verstopften Filter zu reinigen kann schon mal ne Stunde in Anspruch nehmen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das fliessendes Wasser nicht friert?




schön wärs 














und hier 


zum Thema "Wände aushärten" einfach dem Link´s folgen

L-Form gibt eine interessante  2D Abwicklung einer 3D Grube !

zu den Fischen : nimm einheimische Fische !
die Zuchtformen, speziell die mit langen Flossen sind sehr empfindlich 

Fische würde ich einsetzen wenn alles problemlos läuft
dir die Algen nicht über den Kopf wachsen 
und 
Du nicht auf unseren "Doktor-Sommer"-Seiten Dich auswein´st  



schönes WE


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

@ Nori: Kann man das nicht einfach selber bauen? 

@ Karsten: da hast du mich ja auf zwei schöne Seiten weiter geleitet  Ich hab zwar nicht viel verstanden, aber immerhin weiß ich jetzt das auch mein Bach zufrieren kann - wenn auch nicht so schnell ...

Und zu dem 2D und 3D - in 3D ausgedrückt wäre unser Teich ein L mit dünnem Fuß und gaanz dicken Körper


----------



## karsten. (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> .....
> Und zu dem 2D und 3D - in 3D ausgedrückt wäre unser Teich ein L mit dünnem Fuß und gaanz dicken Körper



Das war keine Frage 

ich weiß schon was Du meinst 

bau Dir mal ein Modell im Sandkasten (3D) und leg mal eine Folie (2D) rein 

Viel Spass !


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



karsten. schrieb:


> zu den Fischen : nimm einheimische Fische !
> die Zuchtformen, speziell die mit langen Flossen sind sehr empfindlich
> 
> Fische würde ich einsetzen wenn alles problemlos läuft
> ...



unsere einheimischen sind -für mich- aber nicht so schön :?

und natürlich lassen wir es erst mal ein paar Wochen ruhen und werden jede Woche Wassertests machen um zu schauen ob alles gut läuft


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Zum Selberbauen gibts hier einige Anleitungen - die aber fast alle lediglich ein normale Edelstahlsieb (gibts als Meterware) verwenden. Ein Spaltsieb ist schon was anderes - das Sieb allein kostet über 100,- € - deshalb ist das CS eigentlich ein gutes Angebot.
Nicht vergessen - Vorfilter/Spaltsieb etc. geht nicht mit Druckfilter!

Gruß Nori
Btw.: ...so 2 bis 3 Wochen testen und dann Fische rein ist bestimmt nicht dienlich!


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Nori,

mit "ein paar Wochen" dachte ich eher an 8 - 10 Wochen, oder reicht das nicht aus?


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Ich denke wenn du so März/April anfängst dann braucht ein neuer Teich bestimmt einige Monate bis er als "eingefahren" oder biologisch im Gleichgewicht gilt.
Vor dem Winter wäre das Einsetzen dann eher schlecht - aber dazu gibts hier Leute die sich damit besser auskennen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> unsere einheimischen sind -für mich- aber nicht so schön :?
> 
> und natürlich lassen wir es erst mal ein paar Wochen ruhen und werden jede Woche Wassertests machen um zu schauen ob alles gut läuft




Hallo

Wassertest ist gut 

wenn man weiß wie man mit dem Ergebniss umgehen kann 

der beste Wassertest 

ist *REINSCHAUN*


wenn das Ganze mit den Bildern im Kopf (meist wie  Takashi Amano)cool
übereinstimmen ist alles ok.

leider geht es sehr oft das erste JAHR ! in die Richtung !

 


was gar nicht schlimm ist 

schönes WE


----------



## Joerg (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,
einen Bachlauf zu betreiben, bring eine zusätzlich Auskühlung des Teichs mit sich. Das sollte man zumindest im Winter vermeiden.
Was Teichbewohner auf keinen Fall mögen sind schnelle Änderungen in den Wasserparametern. Je größer das Volumen, desto kleiner sollten die ausfallen.

Ich hatte auch mal einen Druckfilter, der in einen Bachlauf mündete. Wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand würde ich diese Lösung nun nicht mehr empfehlen.

Da du irgendwann der Versuchung Koi erliegen wirst, kann ich nur Empfehlen, entsprechende Ausführungen jetzt schon einzuplanen. 

Bei der angedachten Teichgröße fängt das optimalerweise mit einem Bodenablauf an. Dieser saugt das Wasser in der tiefsten Stelle ab. Der Dreck wird auf diese Weise schnell und effizient aus dem Teich geholt.
Danach sollte das Wasser im Schwerkraftprinzip in eine ordentliche Vorabscheidung fließen. Am Ende des Filters pumpst du mit einer Pumpe in den Bachlauf, die 2. in den Teich.

Das sparen am Filter ärgert dich ansonsten mehrfach die Woche, wenn du ihn reinigen musst.


----------



## Nori (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

...wobei wir dann wieder bei anderen Beträgen sind  - da ist mit Sicherheit bei  bei einem Vielfachen von 500 € der Einstieg zu suchen (BA, Verrohrung, Filterkammern bzw. mehrere Tonnen in einem Schacht etc.)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Da hast du im Prinzig Recht Nori.
Vergleicht man das mit den Filtern, die dann über sind, weil sie nicht ausreichend oder zu wartungsintensiv waren.
Den Umbauten, die dann viel mehr kosten, ist das relativ. Ich hab einen Druckfilter rumstehen und will nun endlich auch einen BA nachrüsten.

Nicht jeder Teich braucht so was - ich hatte nur das Geführ irgendwann soll aufgerüstet werden.
Für nur 10 __ Shubunkin und ein Teich mit Bachlauf *ist das nicht notwendig*!!

BA mit Verrohrung sollte bei 100€ liegen.
1 runde Regentonne als Vortex verbaut 50 €
1 weitere Tonne als Vorabscheidung mit Bürsten, grobem Schaumstoff, SIFI, Nylon, Sieb .... 150€
Letzte als Biofilter und als Pumpenkammer für Teich und Bachlauf 100€
Pumpe (4500-6000 L/h) ca. 50,- € + 2. Pumpe 50€ 

Den UVC-Klärer (36 Watt oder 55 Watt) ca. 80 € kann man sich erst mal sparen.

Gesamtkosten für einen Filter, der auch für spätere Erweiterungen geeignet ist *500€*
Sollen irgendwann mehr Fische rein, rechnet sich das teilweise schon über den Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal einen Druckfilter, der in einen Bachlauf mündete. Wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand würde ich diese Lösung nun nicht mehr empfehlen.



 
Mal vorausgesetzt es sollen keine Koi einziehen in den Teich, müssen wir dieser Aussage vehement widersprechen. Gerade wegen des sehr geringen Reinigungsaufwandes würden wir immer wieder einen Druckfilter einbauen. Unser O*se läuft jetzt schon 6 Jahre und das auslaufende Wasser betreibt den Bachlauf. Gereinigt wird er während der Saison (März - November) im Betrieb, also ohne ihn zu zerlegen, 2 - 3x. Nur am Ende der Saison, vor dem Einräumen war jeweils eine gründliche Reinigung der Filtermatten notwendig.

Weniger Aufwand geht kaum, meinen wir .


----------



## Ulli (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Jacky,
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal einen Druckfilter, der in einen Bachlauf mündete. Wegen dem Reinigungsaufwand würde ich diese Lösung nun nicht mehr empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

dem möchte ich mich unbedingt anschliessen! Meine "Leidensgeschichte":
Teich im Mai 2010 gebaut und eine O*se 8000 mit dem V*lda Druckfiter installiert. Der war einfach ein Horror zum Reinigen und dauernd zugesetzt. Ausserdem war er nie ganz dicht und hat ständig getropft.
Im Herbst 2011 Umstieg auf einen Biotec SM 18 und eine Vitronic 55, da musste ich am Schluss jeden 3. Tag die Schwämme ausdrücken und jeden Tag die SM ausputzen, sonst lief er über.
Im September Umstieg auf einen G*nesis Evo 500 mit 16000 er Pumpe. Jetzt ist das super, der Filter läuft 4 Wochen ohne dass ich reinigen muss, nur Vlies tauschen und fertig.

Für Mai geplant: Austausch der O*se Vitronic 55 gegen eine andere Lösung, muss ich mir noch ausdenken (Tauch-UVC?).

Die ausgetauschten Teile habe ich bei der Bucht verkauft, aber die Erlöse waren lächerlich im Vergleich zum Kaufpreis. Also in Summe einen 4-stelligen Betrag in den Sand gesetzt.

Das würde ich heute alles anders machen und lieber gleich etwas höher ins Regal greifen.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Claudia  und Ludwig,
schon richtig, ich schreib ja, dass für einige kleinere Fische das sicher nicht notwendig ist. 
Oft kommen aber Vermehrung und Fütterungsverhalten zusammen. Sind dann nicht genügend andere Pflanzen im Teich oder es wird nicht ausreichend WW gemacht,  können sich Fadenalgen gut vermehren.
Diese setzen den Filter dann möglicherweise oft zu. Anfangs ging das auch bei mir ganz gut. 
Dann haben die Goldies immer so nett gebettelt, sodass viel Futter gegeben wurde. (Das ist meist das Problem )

Die Folge war dann ein zu starker Besatz, bei dem der Filter dann sehr oft zu war - das muss aber nicht sein.
Das was der Filter leisten muss, hängt viel von dem Besatz ab. Wächst der zu sehr, kenne ich einige, die den dann teuer austauschen müssen.


----------



## Nori (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Naja ich bin ja auch jemand der nicht sein Geld irgendwelchen "Premium-Marken" in den Rachen donnert - mit meinem selbsterdachten sparsamen Equipment hab ich während der Saison (März/April bis Ende Oktober außer dem Enfernen der Algenklumpen im CS ) keine Arbeiten am Filter mit der Ausnahme: alle 6 Wochen lass ich den Bodensatz der Filtertonne mittels fest installierter Schmutzpumpe ab ( Aufwand keine 5 Minuten) 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mein Thema wieder aufgreifen, weil ich mich jetzt endlich für einen Filter entschieden habe.

Es sollte dieser werden : http://wir-haben-billiger.de/jtl_shop/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_4 mit der 4500er Pumpe und 36 W UVC

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Ich wollte auch die Pumpe austauschen, also die dazugehörige für den Bachlauf benutzen und eine kleinere für den Filter verwenden, damit ich nicht immer an der Grenze des Durchlaufes bei dem Filter bin. Zudem denke ich mal, dass ich mit 2000 - 3000 Liter pro Stunde auch gut dabei bin. Was meint ihr?

Hat jemand eine Pumpe die auf diese Zahlen ausgelegt ist und worauf muss ich dann beim Kauf achten (ausser auf Asynchron Motor und Keramik-Lager)?

Wieder ein paar mehr fragen, aber ich denke doch das Ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Diesen Filter und die 4500-er hab ich bei einem Bekannten verbaut - funzt prima, allerdings ist sein Teich ca. 3-4000 Liter.
Die Pumpe müsste wenn keine großen Förderhöhen vorhanden sind bei dir auch passen - ansonsten nimm ne Nummer größer (die 6200-er).
Beim Filter würde ich auch ne Nummer größer empfehlen (den für 138,- der mit "50000" angegeben ist)
UVC-mässig würde ich zu einem Edelstahl-Gehäuse raten (hier würde ein 30 Watt, aber in TL Technik gut passen)
Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Nori,
vielen Dank für den Tipp. Denke das ich dann doch den Größeren nehme. Da kann ich dann auch diese Pumpe für den Filter nehmen und noch mal eine für den Bachlauf kaufen. 4500-er sollten für den Bachlauf reichen, da dieser höchsten 80 cm (Quellstein) überwinden muss. 

Aber wenn ich jetzt 2 4500er nehme habe ich ja eine Umwäzung von 9000 Liter pro Stunde, ist das nicht zu viel?

Und wann sollte ich den Filter in Betrieb nehmen? - Gleich zum Anfang oder erst kurz bevor die Fische kommen, damit die Pflanzen erstmal genug Nährstoffe haben?

LG


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,

was hälst Du eigentlich von einem Pflanzenfilter?
Du hast ja den ganzen Unterstrich des L zum filtern zur Verfügung? 

Dann bruachst Du keine Föderhöhe für die Pumpe, kannst eine Luftheberpumpe einsetzen, machst einen Vorfilter dran und pustetst alles durch die Pflanzen. 

Wenn Du Deinen Unterstrich richtig bepflanzt, leisten die Pflanzen ganze Arbeit.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Ich weiss nicht wie du das genau anschliessen willst - aber wenn eine für den Bachlauf ist, dann muss die nicht die ganze Zeit arbeiten - zuviel Umwälzug ist das nicht - wenn nur eine Pumpe läuft, dann hast du den Teichinhalt in 2 Stunden umgewälzt - das passt schon.
Übrigens: diese Durchlauffilter kannst du auch etwas im Boden versenken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Thomas,

mein Unterstrich des L ist jetzt nicht sooo groß, komme vielleicht auf 1/3 bis höchstens die Hälfte von der Teichoberfläche. insgesamt werde ich diese Pflanze rein setzen: 

2 x Pontederia cordata - Blau - __ Hechtkraut blau (Unterstrich)
1 x Pontederia cordata ´Pink Pons´ - Hechtkraut rosa (Unterstrich)
2 x Juncus effusus `Spiralis´ - Korkenzieherbinse (Unterstrich)
2 x Schoenoplecutus lacustris ssp tab. ´Zebrinus´ - Zebrasimse (hinten rechts)
1 x Nymphea ´Mayla` - Seerose (Mitte)
2 x Potamogeton pectinatus - Kammlaichkraut (Mitte)
1 x Typha lugdunensis [P.Chabert] - Lyoner __ Rohrkolben (links Mittig)
2 x Butomus umbellatus ´Schneeweißchen´ - __ Schwanenblume (Unterstrich)
2 x Equisetum variegatum [Schleich.] - bunter Schachtelhalm (Unterstrich)
2 x Menyanthes trifoliata - __ Fieberklee (hinten Links)
2 x Sparganium emersum [Rehmann] - Einfacher __ Igelkolben (Unterstrich)
Fontinalis antipyretica [Hedw.] - __ Quellmoos (Mitte)
1 x Potamogeton lucens - glänzendes __ Laichkraut (Mitte)
1 x aponogeton distachyos- __ Wasserähre (Mitte Links)
1 x Ceratophyllum demersum - __ Hornblatt -  Würde das denn ausreichen?

@ Nori: Mein Bachlauf sollte schon den Sommer über durchlaufen, damit ich den Notropis fließendes Gewässer gewährleisten kann.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Upps. Das hast du ja gut geplant. Es müssen stark wachsende Pflanzen sein, damit sie ordentlich Nährstoffe wegputzen. Lilien Schilf Rohrkolben.  Die Fläche ist bestens und nicht zu klein. Mit  der Pumpe kannst Du auch eine Strömung in den Teich pumpen.


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Also denkst du, dass ich es mit 7 __ Shubunkin, 4 Sarassa, 8 Notropis und vielleicht 4 Regenbogenspringbarschen auch erstmal ohne Filter probieren kann, oder ist das dann doch zu viel Besatz dafür?


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist bei so einem  Teichvolumen und einem derartigen Besatz ein Filter notwendig - du wirst ja auch noch zufüttern,  oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Bis die fische Laichen würde ich schon zufüttern und dann im Spätsommer, damit sie "Winterspeck" bekommen. Ich denke auch das ich doch den Filter nehmen werde.

Da bleibt dann aber trotzdem noch die Frage ob ich ihn gleich anschließe oder erst bevor die Fische kommen?

LG


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Wenn du gleich anschliesst kann sich die Biologie im Filter bilden - wenn du mit Plastik-Bio-Medien arbeitest, dann dauert das sowieso 4-6 Wochen, bis sich auf den Igeln was tut.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Jacky,
bei Fischen ist ein Filter auf jeden Fall angeraten. Den dann auch ständig laufen lassen.
Bei der UVC denke ich eine Nummer kleiner tut es auch gut. Wenn die Pflanzen gut angewachsen sind, kannst du sie wahrscheinlich auch abschalten.


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Danke für die Tipps. Also filter gleich anschließen und kleinere uvc, wird gemacht


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Hallo Schiva, hallo Nori,

Ein Pflanzenfilter ist ein Filter und sogar ein sehr guter. (Das weißt da aber Nori)

Da Jacky den ganzen Unterstrich dafür nehmen will, hat er auch die entsprechende Größe. 
Aus diesem Grund wäre dies meine Empfehlung. (Es wäre anders, wenn Sie versuchen würde aus einem Blumentopf einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen).

Ich will mal zur Erklärung die Unterschiede und Vorteile aufzeigen:

Ein technischer Filter:

- Sehr klein und kompakt.
- Besteht aus Vorfilter und kleiner Biostufe (sagen wir mal 200 liter)
- Blüht nicht
- Kann nie ausgeschalten werden, da der Bioteil abstirbt

Ein Pflanzenfilter:
- muß recht groß sein (1/3 Teich) ist gegeben
- Die Biostufe besteht aus 1/3 Teichinhalt substrat, als x Tonnen (richtig viel Bakkiebesiedlungsfläche)
- der Pflanzenfilter blüht schön
- kann jeder zeit ausgeschalten werden, da der Bioteil einfach Bio ist.
- ist preiswerter, wenn der Teich sowieso diesen Bioteil erhält
- ohne Vorfilter verschlammt er

Also aus meiner Sicht ist der Pflanzenfilter die richtige Empfehlung und arbeitet eigentlich viel besser als ein technischer Filter.
Allerdings muß auch dieser Filter richtig geplant und angelegt sein.

Ich eröffne einen Pflanzenfilter tread, da ich dieses WE den Spaten in die Hand nehme und anfange meinen neuen zu bauen.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Ich hab einen "technischen" Filter empfohlen, weil die Fragestellung dahingehend war - Jacky hatte nach einem gewissen Filter gefragt und nicht ob es sinnvoller wäre lieber einen Pflanzenfilter stattdessen zu wählen.
Da möchte ich dem TE nicht reinreden.

Gruß Nori (der mal eine grüne "Bio-Pfütze" ohne Technik übernommen hat und jetzt dank Filter und UVC einen Teich im Garten hat, den er im Gegensatz zum Anfangszustand, nicht mehr zuschütten will)


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Thomas,
ein Pflanzenfilter kann gut funktionieren.
Leider werden von den meisten deine Bedingungen für einen langfristigen Betrieb nicht erfüllt. 

Ich habe meinen Ergänzungs Filter direkt im Teich, 15-20% der Fläche.
Als Substrat habe ich Blähton verwendet und diesen in Vlies eingewickelt.
Der funktionierte so gut, dass ich einen Teil entfernt habe, weil der Teich nicht mehr sichtbar war.  

Für jemand, der mit Goldfischen hantiert, sollte ein guter Filter erst mal die sichere Lösung sein.
Bin schon gespannt auf deine bilderreiche Dokumentation. :knuddel


----------



## Shiva88 (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Druckfiltersystem und Bachlaufpumpe?*

Die ersten Bilder sind ja schon da  leider ging es die letzten Wochen erstmal nur um den Teich weiter, weil der Hang befestigt werden musste. Aber nächste Woche kommt hoffentlich die Folie, dann kann es endlich weiter gehen


----------

